# This was me as a kid............



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Bwahahahahaha

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:doh: :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

OH so true.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol I bet you and the principal were on a first name basis.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Oops.

:hunter:


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

Hahahahahaha Good one.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thats funny!!!!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

It's foreign to some people, definitely not sailors


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good one!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Lol I bet you and the principal were on a first name basis.


then and for many years to follow.......


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Been there. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:roflmao: Good one. Knew the principle quite well myself back then.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good one. Knew the principle myself back then.


----------

